# Bindi in Continental



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Bindi is now in her Big Girl Trim!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She looks like such a grown up girl! Who did the pattern for you?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Ann Wheeler - Nipigon Poodles - Cut her out. I'll be keeping her up and grow her hair out, which should take another 6-8 months for a full coat.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous!!  I so love the Continental clip... she looks fabulous in it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Good job! See this is what I want to learn and perfect. I want to be able to set a pattern on a dog for someone. It's going to take me a long time to learn it but I think I can manage. 

The continental really does change the look of the dog. She looks more adult now.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

A beautiful regal look. She looks very grown up and sophisticated.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love seeing these poodle pictures. Bindi looks like a statue. Thats an amazing clip!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Here is a couple table shots. Until her growth plates have stopped growing and she has filled in weight wise, the cut is on-going and adjusted to the dog. She has 6 to 8 months of hair growth to go until she is full. More underneath, at the chest and at the back of the neck,top and ears.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think she looks priceless!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Bet she feels good to have her puppy hair taken down. Puppy clips are a lot of hair to deal with. So much easier for you now too.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a beauty she is! Regal is a great word to describe her. Know you're proud.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

What a pretty girl, she looks wonderful! I can't wait to see it when she is all grown up and out!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

love it!! Bindi looks gorgeous!! Love her bare bum!! :bootyshake:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, she looks GORGEOUS! I loooove it!


----------



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

Bindi's color is amazing as I've never seen it before. 

If you don't mind me asking, but how tall and how much does Bindi weigh now? I'm only asking as my female Standard is similar in size to Bindi when Bindi was younger.

Thanks!


----------



## Rae (Dec 26, 2011)

thestars said:


> Here is a couple table shots. Until her growth plates have stopped growing and she has filled in weight wise, the cut is on-going and adjusted to the dog. She has 6 to 8 months of hair growth to go until she is full. More underneath, at the chest and at the back of the neck,top and ears.


Oh she's beautiful! So this gives me an idea what my Simba would look like with this clip when she is older. Does it actually go down to bare skin? That would be great for Summer but do you need to let fur grow back some before winter comes ? We get snow where I'm at and really gets cold in winter.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love the second picture where she's smiling at the camera!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Rae said:


> Oh she's beautiful! So this gives me an idea what my Simba would look like with this clip when she is older. Does it actually go down to bare skin? That would be great for Summer but do you need to let fur grow back some before winter comes ? We get snow where I'm at and really gets cold in winter.


Thanks, those are old pictures although she is still in a continental even today after having a litter of puppies. It is shaved with a 40 blade to the skin. I currently have three in this clip. They get a bit cold in the winter but not much. We have snow too. You can always get them a pair of sweatpants. My toy wears her's the most. My house is kept very comfortable and there are fleece blankies laying around for them to snuggle in too.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh My, i love your toy/mini poodle, how many times did you have to shave her down until the fur is so thick and manageable? My pup's fur is a bit scarce


----------

